# QNAP NAS "nachbauen" - welche Software?



## Shutterfly (7. Februar 2016)

Moin moin,

derzeit stehe ich vor der Wahl mir entweder eine größere USB-Festplatte oder direkt ein NAS zu kaufen. Von den Funktionen her habe ich mir folgendes System ausgesucht: QNAP TS-451+ (https://www.qnap.com/i/de/product/model.php?II=196)

Leider kostet dieser kleine Hobel mit seiner Celeron-CPU und 2GB RAM schon gut 450 Euro - ohne Festplatten. Hardware technisch bekommt man so etwas easy nachgebaut (vllt. nicht so kompakt aber das wäre kein Problem). Es bleibt dann jedoch die Frage: Welches OS packt man auf das Teil?

Häufig wird dann direkt FreeNAS in den Raum geworfen.  Für ein normales NAS wäre dies sicherlich ganz nett, jedoch habe ich (noch) folgende Ansprüche:

- Bedienung von Windows und Linux (SMB, NFS)
- Transcoding für TV samt DLNA
- Möglichkeit für virtuelle Maschinen

Gerade die letzten beiden Punkte werden von FreeNAS nicht abgedeckt und ich bin am überlegen, wie ich dies lösen könnte. Da FreeNAS auf FreeBSD basiert, sofern ich das richtig sehe, kann ich mir Punkt 3 eigentlich klemmen - denke ich, kenne mich mit FreeBSD aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so aus. Ich hätte als OS ein Linux gewählt, vermutlich Debian. Darüber wäre dann KVM, sogar Docker kein Problem.

Eigentliches Netzwerk-Sharing via Samba und NFS wäre dann nur ohne schöne Maske per SSH möglich aber so häufig muss man an so etwas ja eh nicht drin. Für Transcoding wird häufig immer Plex angesprochen (welches es für FreeNAS auch gäbe), wäre auch für Debian verfügbar.

So weit habe ich mir dies bislang in meinem Kopf zurecht gelegt. Was denkt ihr darüber? Oder womit habt ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Wieso ich eigentlich nicht sooo überzeigt von FreeNAS bin:

1. Ich hab von FreeBSD bzw. generell BSD nicht so die Ahnung und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust und Zeit mich da rein zu arbeiten
2. Hab ich bei so fertiges "OS-Paketen" wie FreeNAS immer meine Bedenken was zusätzliche Anwendungsfälle an geht. Was ist wenn ich mal Funktion X realisieren möchte? Wenn ich Software Y benötige? etc.

Kann gut sein, dass diese Gedanken übertrieben sind, soweit aber mein Stand der Dinge.


----------



## Q-Pit (7. Februar 2016)

Mit einer Selbstbaulösung kommst du da denke ich um einiges günstiger weg. 
Habe mir selbst vor ein paar Tagen ein paar Sachen bestellt. Kann dir gerne berichten wenns in 2-3Tagen läuft. Gekostet hat mich das ganze knapp 300€ für die Hardware ohne Festplatte. Geht natürlich wenn man etwas sparen will (z.b. beim Gehäuse) noch günstiger.
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
CPU: Intel Pentium G4400 (60€)
Board: belibiges mITX Board mit H110 oder B150 Chipsatz (70-90€) oder evtl. auch ein mATX Board (je nachdem wie stark die Größe bei dir eine Rolle spielt (--> Mehr SATA Ports, nochmal günstiger usw.)
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR4
SSD: 60GB Silicon Power (28€) für OS
Case: belibiges Case je nach Geschmack
HDD(s): WD Red mit der Wunschgröße. Habe erstmal eine 3TB genommen. Backup wird automatisch auf eine USB Platte wöchentlich gemacht.

Als OS hab ichs mir so vorgestellt dass ich Proxmox VE als Virtualisierungssoftware benutze. Darin lasse ich einen Ubuntu Server als LXC Container laufen für Plex, Teamspeak, ggf. CSGO Server usw. und eine VM mit OpenMediaVault als NAS OS. Habe noch extra ne Netzwerkarte dazu gekauft (~30€) um den Netzwerkverkehr aufzuteilen (LAN1 für OMV und LAN2 für Ubuntu)
Wenn das alles so reibungslos klappt wie vorgesehn wäre es für mich die Optimallösung


----------



## Abductee (7. Februar 2016)

Was möchtest du denn virtualisieren?


----------



## lowskill (7. Februar 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Von den Funktionen her habe ich mir folgendes System ausgesucht: QNAP TS-451+ (https://www.qnap.com/i/de/product/model.php?II=196)
> 
> Leider kostet dieser kleine Hobel [...] schon gut 450 Euro - ohne Festplatten. Hardware technisch bekommt man so etwas easy nachgebaut [...] Es bleibt dann jedoch die Frage: Welches OS packt man auf das Teil?



Wäre zwar kein direkter QNAP-Klon, aber das OS, welches Synology für ihre NAS verwendet, kann auch auf eigener Hardware eingesetzt werden: XPEnology NAS ? Index page
Habe damit allerdings persönlich keine Erfahrung.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Häufig wird dann direkt FreeNAS in den Raum geworfen.  Für ein normales NAS wäre dies sicherlich ganz nett, jedoch habe ich (noch) folgende Ansprüche:
> 
> - Bedienung von Windows und Linux (SMB, NFS)
> - Transcoding für TV samt DLNA
> ...


Zuerst mal, die drei von dir genannten Punkte, werden alle von FreeNAS erfüllt. Dateifreigabe per CIFS (Samba) und NFS ist natürlich kein Problem. Transcoding von Audio/Video und DLNA geht z.B. sehr einfach mit dem Emby-Plugin. FreeNAS verwendet zur Installation und zum Ausführen dieser Plugin-Pakete sogenannte Jails. Letztendlich sind das virtuelle Maschinen. Entweder durch eine sehr leichtgewichige Virtualisierung auf OS-Ebene - dann hätte man ein FreeBSD-System, oder per VirtualBox - darauf könnte man dann jedes beliebige OS installieren.

Die grundlegende Bedienung von FreeNAS erfolgt eigentlich ausschließlich per Web-GUI. Du benötigst also kein Wissen über FreeBSD oder dessen Bedienung per Shell.

Die einzige Frage, die du dir stellen solltest, lautet, willst du ZFS verwenden oder nicht. Falls nein, hat sich das Thema FreeNAS ohnehin erledigt. Falls ja, solltest du dich vorab wirklich gut über ZFS informieren, das in deine Planung miteinbeziehen und auch langfristig bedenken, welche Folgen das haben wird.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wieso ich eigentlich nicht sooo überzeigt von FreeNAS bin:
> 
> 1. Ich hab von FreeBSD bzw. generell BSD nicht so die Ahnung und ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust und Zeit mich da rein zu arbeiten
> 2. Hab ich bei so fertiges "OS-Paketen" wie FreeNAS immer meine Bedenken was zusätzliche Anwendungsfälle an geht. Was ist wenn ich mal Funktion X realisieren möchte? Wenn ich Software Y benötige? etc.



Wie bereits erwähnt, das wäre alles kein Thema. Die einzige entscheidende Frage zum Thema FreeNAS ist: ZFS oder lieber ein anderes Dateisystem? Ich persönlich verwende FreeNAS seit einigen Jahren und bin die ganze Zeit über sehr zufrieden damit. Ich würde es allerdings nicht blind jedem empfehlen, da ZFS schon ein gewisses Maß an Planung voraussetzt und auch nicht ganz so flexibel beim Aufrüsten des Speicherplatzes ist, wie andere Lösungen für den privaten Bereich.

Was ich dir an Lektüre ans Herz legen würde zu dem Thema wäre dieser Anfänger-Guide zu ZFS und diese Hardware-Empfehlungen, als kleine Orientierungshilfe.

An Alternativen zu XPEnology und FreeNAS fallen mir spontan noch OpenMediaVault und unRAID ein. Persönliche Erfahrung habe ich aber, wie gesagt, nur mit FreeNAS.

Natürlich könnte man sich das alles auch mit einer Standard-Linux-Distro wie z.B. Debian zusammenbasteln. Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, dass eine spezialisierte Distribution einem viel lästige Arbeit abnimmt, so dass man sich auf die eigentliche Aufgabe konzentrieren kann.


----------



## Shutterfly (14. Februar 2016)

So, sorry. Hatte leider in den letzten Tagen keine Zeit mich um das Thema zu kümmern.



lowskill schrieb:


> Was ich dir an Lektüre ans Herz legen würde zu dem Thema wäre dieser Anfänger-Guide zu ZFS und diese Hardware-Empfehlungen, als kleine Orientierungshilfe.



Danke für die Links, die notwendige Planung bei ZFS war mir schon bekannt. Meine Planung wäre 4 Festplatten mit RAID 5 oder RAID 6. Persönlich bin ich noch unentschlossen, ob ich RAID 6 wirklich benötige. Würde die Platten dann unter FreeNAS in ein VDEV packen und einen ZPOOL nutzen. Upgrade wäre bei mir eh immer ein Austausch aller Festpl



Abductee schrieb:


> Was möchtest du denn virtualisieren?



Das ist unterschiedlich. Ich gebe zu, dass ich bislang keinen direkten Anwendungsfall habe, ich möchte mir die Möglichkeit aber offen halten. Windows würde ich aber nicht virtualisieren wollen. Hauptsächlich Unix, aber ggf. reicht mir Docker für die Anwendungsfälle auch aus. 

Wenn ich ein NAS habe und dieses permanent läuft, dann bieten sich Server-Dienste auf einer solchen VM an. In der Firewall kann ich das problemlos routen. Ich denke, dass hier Anwendungsfälle in meinem Kopf erst dann entstehen werden, wenn ich überhaupt die Möglichkeit dazu habe


----------

